# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  How to induce a lucid dream with massage?!

## Dannon Oneironaut

I have heard through the grapevine that this is possible. I just found these videos on youtube. Discuss.

*Spoiler* for _videos_:

----------


## TalkingHead

I love them.  But when the guy opened his  mouth in the first video I knew I wasn't going to be able to watch this.

So in my now uninformed opion, I think massages help lucid dreaming because they get you more physiologically relaxed, and then the body can fall asleep more easily while the mind is still awake.

They're probably claiming that the intention of the massage therapist can direct a person towards lucidity, but I really don't think that intention can be transfered by touch like that.  Weak new age claims that can't be backed up.

Massages are great though!

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Yeah, I couldn't watch them either. And the cheesy New Age music gets on my nerves.
But I think their claim also has to do with the essential oils they use and certain pressure points they use,
but like I said, I couldn't watch it enough to learn anything.

----------

